# shrimp id



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

where can I get some of these?? I believe they are another variant of RCS


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont think anyone around here has that.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I was talking to friend a couple days back, and I believe they are called Riley shrimp (please correct me if I'm wrong) and are the newest morph of Cherry Shrimp. Good luck finding info or more pics on them (I hear they are available, but are very expensive - the Japanese are probably the only ones with any stock other than the breeder).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I was talking to friend a couple days back, and I believe they are called Riley shrimp (please correct me if I'm wrong) and are the newest morph of Cherry Shrimp. Good luck finding info or more pics on them (I hear they are available, but are very expensive - the Japanese are probably the only ones with any stock other than the breeder).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Its actually Rili shrimp but I dont think it matters much xD


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Its actually Rili shrimp but I dont think it matters much xD


Thanks for correcting the name, Brian.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

well... from what I heard... it's from an RCS farm in taiwan who's been spending the last few years doing selective breeding on the mutated RCS.

although I am not to sure if he or someone else are able to mass produce them. Assuming they will breed and hardy like RCS. which literally breeds in sh*t water.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

they are fairly new and right now don't breed true... Seen blue variant also but only 8 i think in the world lols...


----------

